# “hi5 – Cùng Hát Cùng Chơi” Sân Chơi Bổ Ích Dành Cho Bé Yêu



## gushop (28 Tháng bảy 2015)

*Điều gì làm hiện tượng cho Hi5?*

Khai thác từ những chủ đề quen thuộc hàng ngày, “Hi5 – Cùng hát cùng chơi” không chỉ là sân chơi giải trí mà ở đó, các bạn khán giả nhí còn được học hỏi, khám phá thêm rất nhiều điều lý thú, bổ ích thông qua những câu chuyện, tình huống ngộ nghĩnh, những bài hát vui nhộn và chắc chắn là không thể thiếu những tiếng cười sảng khoái.

Chương trình được lên sóng lần đầu tiên tại Australia vào năm 1999, và sau đó trở thành hiện tượng trên kênh truyền hình của hơn 80 quốc gia, “_Hi5 – Cùng hát cùng chơi”, chương trình dành cho các bạn khán giả nhỏ tuổi sẽ đến với khán giả nhí Việt Nam trên màn ảnh nhỏ YouTV, SNTV và TodayTV. _

Ngoài ra, ở mỗi tập các bé còn có cơ hội gặp lại 5 gương mặt MC đồng hành vô cùng dễ thương của chương trình Laurent Brant, Stevie Nicholson, Tim Maddren, Fely Irvine và Casey Burgess và các bạn nhỏ đến từ Australia.

Các Bố-Mẹ ơi! Hãy cùng Bé yêu đón xem *Hi5 – Cùng hát cùng chơi*  lúc *18h hàng ngày trên YouTV *(_thứ 2,4,6_: phiên bản _lồng tiếng_. _Thứ 3,5,7_: Phiên bản _phụ đề_. _Chủ nhật_ phát lại _1 tập lồng tiếng_ trong tuần).

Xem chi tiết tại: _*YOUTV.VN*_


----------



## vietpr (29 Tháng bảy 2015)

*Bé nhà mình rất thích coi chương trình này. Suốt ngày canh giờ ngồi xem không à.*


----------



## gushop (29 Tháng bảy 2015)

vietpr đã viết:


> *Bé nhà mình rất thích coi chương trình này. Suốt ngày canh giờ ngồi xem không à.*


Cảm ơn bạn đã quan tâm đến chương trình. Ngày 5/8 tới đây tại nhà hát Hòa bình sẽ diễn ra đêm concert đầu tiên tại Việt Nam của hi5 với sự hiện diện của 5MC vui nhộn của chương trình. Hãy nhanh tay đăng kí nhận vé mời miễn phí ngay hôm nay tai trang chủ của YouTV nhé bạn.


----------



## firstlove (31 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bản lồng tiếng dễ coi hơn. bản phụ đề hơi nhanh. Mấy bé đọc không kịp ^^


----------



## gushop (1 Tháng tám 2015)

Cảm ơn ý kiến của bạn. Vì Youtv muốn hướng đến sự đa dạng về người xem. Cũng có nhiều  bé lớn hơn có thể xem bản phụ đề để luyện tiếng anh hoặc đọc chữ nhanh nữa bạn. Rất vui vì bạn đã theo dõi và góp ý!


----------



## guservice (6 Tháng tám 2015)

thấy bản phụ đề coi hay hơn chứ. bản lồng tiếng mấy bài hát mà nghe như đọc ấy. ý kiến cá nhân^^


----------



## gushop (10 Tháng tám 2015)

guservice đã viết:


> thấy bản phụ đề coi hay hơn chứ. bản lồng tiếng mấy bài hát mà nghe như đọc ấy. ý kiến cá nhân^^


Rất vui vì bạn đã quan tâm đến chương trình ^^


----------



## sukienhotnhat (13 Tháng tám 2015)

guservice đã viết:


> thấy bản phụ đề coi hay hơn chứ. bản lồng tiếng mấy bài hát mà nghe như đọc ấy. ý kiến cá nhân^^


không có đâu bạn ơi, mình thấy bản lồng tiếng cũng được lắm mà.cũng có gắng lồng theo giai điệu lắm đó!


----------



## firstlove (17 Tháng tám 2015)

sukienhotnhat đã viết:


> không có đâu bạn ơi, mình thấy bản lồng tiếng cũng được lắm mà.cũng có gắng lồng theo giai điệu lắm đó!


Ý kiến cá nhân thôi bạn, chứ mấy đứa nhà mình cũng khá thích bản lồng tiếng^^


----------



## firstlove (20 Tháng tám 2015)

Chương trình có thể chiếu trễ hơn 1 chút cỡ 19h thì tốt quá. Chiếu sớm quá mấy bé đang ăn cơm. Mình không muốn mấy bé vừa ăn vừa coi tivi nên bị bỏ lỡ khá nhiều tập.


----------



## sukienhotnhat (20 Tháng tám 2015)

firstlove đã viết:


> Chương trình có thể chiếu trễ hơn 1 chút cỡ 19h thì tốt quá. Chiếu sớm quá mấy bé đang ăn cơm. Mình không muốn mấy bé vừa ăn vừa coi tivi nên bị bỏ lỡ khá nhiều tập.


Góp ý rất hay. mình cũng nghĩ vậy. cỡ 19h sẽ tốt hơn!


----------



## gushop (20 Tháng tám 2015)

firstlove đã viết:


> Chương trình có thể chiếu trễ hơn 1 chút cỡ 19h thì tốt quá. Chiếu sớm quá mấy bé đang ăn cơm. Mình không muốn mấy bé vừa ăn vừa coi tivi nên bị bỏ lỡ khá nhiều tập.


để thay đổi giờ chương trình đã sắp xếp sẵn thì hơi khó bạn ơi. Nhưng cảm ơn bạn đã góp y nhé! tiếp tục ủng hộ chương trình nhé bạn.


----------



## guservice (20 Tháng tám 2015)

gushop đã viết:


> để thay đổi giờ chương trình đã sắp xếp sẵn thì hơi khó bạn ơi. Nhưng cảm ơn bạn đã góp y nhé! tiếp tục ủng hộ chương trình nhé bạn.


nếu thay đổi được thì tốt quá! ^^


----------



## gushop (20 Tháng tám 2015)

guservice đã viết:


> nếu thay đổi được thì tốt quá! ^^


mình xin ghi nhận, cảm ơn bạn đã góp y! tiếp tục ủng hộ chương trình nhé bạn.


----------

